# New Train Show in Kingston NY on Oct 23rd 2011



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kingston N.Y. Model Train and Railroad Hobby Show
Sunday October 23rd 2011
10 AM TO 4 PM
At The Murphy Midtown Center, 467 Broadway Kingston New York
Next to Rite Aid Pharmacy

11,000 Square feet of :
*Operating Layouts *Dealer and Vendor Tables
*Model Train Exhibits *Modular Layouts
*Large Scale Garden Railroad Train Display
*Railroadiana *A Toy Train set Raffle
*Halloween Train and Trolley Rides
Close By, Within a half mile of the Show
Provided by the Kingston Trolley Museum and the Catskill mountain RR
Kingston model RR O gauge club will be having a open house as well with in a block of the show
Food and Refreshments on Premises
Bring the Family for a FUN FUN FUN Day of Model Trains

*Adults $6.00 *Children { under 12 } $1.00
For additional and Vendor information
Please contact us at
[845]-481-4198
Or Online At [email protected]


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

This looks like a Nick Savatgy post. Do you know how he is doing. MLS is not the same without Nicky. 

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Nick posted this event information on another forum. 

He's finally well, had a nasty illness, and was in the hospital a number of times, and they still could not figure it out. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand that they have sold out all area for venders so this should be one good show for you folks in the east. May get some good deals. I know that one vender still has some LS mikes to sell. Later RJD


----------

